# Boot-CD als Festplattenbootpartition?



## CrashOverride (8. September 2004)

Hi Leute,

 weiß ich nicht ob ich in dieser Kategorie richtig bin, hab keine passendere gefunden.

Zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe hier eine Software  zur Imageerstellung. Auf welchem System das ganze basiert weiß ich nicht. Die CD ist bootfähig.

Kann ich die CD irgendwie auf Festplatte kopieren und favon booten als wäre es die CD?

Gruß CO


----------



## Sinac (8. September 2004)

ja, sollte gehen.


----------

